# Easy peasy cloning with rockwool cubes



## Ad1 (May 24, 2006)

This is a simple uncomlicated cloning method

Things you'll need

rockwool cubes
ph 5.5 water
cloning gel or powder
Large tupperware container

Procedure

-Start by making a load of ph 5.5 water and soak the rockwool cubes in it (preferably for 24hrs). Keep the excess water in a jar for later

-Then shake the cubes 3 or 4 times firmly to get rid of half the water in the cubes

-Now take your clones, they should be quite big with at least 3 nodes, as shown below

-Dip each clone in cloning gel/powder, put into cubes (maybe use something to poke a hole in the rockwool) and sit them back into the tray the cubes came it

-now put the tray in the tupperware, i used a cake container (with some tape round the seal to make it fit tighter)

-If you have a spray then mist the inside of the container, if you dont have one it doesnt matter. Then seal the lid tightly and put into your veg box

-The container should be opened to air out every 2 to 3 days and to check if the cubes are still moist, they must not be allowed to dry completely, if they are almost dried, then dip them in ph 5.5 water for 1/4 of a second, just enough to make them wet at the bottom

And that's it! In a week or two roots will show and they can go into veg


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

That's true, good post.


----------



## bigbudz (May 25, 2006)

I'm gonna be cloing in the next couple of weeks. In general, what's the maxium number of clones you should take from a mother plant? Ty btw, this cloning method will be the one i use


----------



## Ad1 (May 25, 2006)

I've only tried taking all the clones possible from a mother and then chopping her, then veggin the clones for a bit and putting most of them to flower, 2 or 3 are kept in veg to become the mothers of the future....

Hope it helps


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be cloing in the next couple of weeks. In general, what's the maxium number of clones you should take from a mother plant? Ty btw, this cloning method will be the one i use


*Whats up bigbudz. The rule of thumb when taking clones is take no more than 30%. So if you have 10 bud sites on your plant you can take 3 clones. Hope this helps ya. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

whoops!


----------



## bigbudz (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys that helped a lot!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> whoops!


*Have you been a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *


----------

